# 68GTO leaking gas tank



## 68GTOJim (Oct 21, 2020)

I filled up my tank after assembly and had a leak on my tank. would anyone with an original tank check to see what this small tube (arrow)















is on the rear of the tank.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi 68GTOJim,

My 68 has the original gas tank and it does not have a “small tube” in the location of your arrow. Admittedly it’s hard to see in the picture, even when I try to expand it, but the location is enough for me to say that my tank doesn’t have any openings in that area.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

You may have a leaky sending unit gasket.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

My 68 original or replacement tanks do not have that nipple. You may have a different GM tank


----------



## 68GTOJim (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks for the reply and checking your tank. i took the tank off when I took the body off the car. i really didn't notice the tube when I painted the tank. you can se from the picture that gas has run down from it. I also know that I have a leak from the sending unit so the tank will be coming back out. thanks again guys for the reply...


----------

